# Very Belated NCD + Gig Photos



## vampiregenocide (Feb 6, 2010)

Got a Canon 5D Mark II for xmas, but only recently got around to using it properly. Its pretty different to my old cam (350D) but is far superior and I'm getting used to it.







To the pictures! 


Photographed a mates band on thursday at my local venue, Harlow Square. They're a post-grunge band called Massive Face. Pretty good gig. 



























Over did it a touch with the ISO  I was shooting at 5000. To be fair though it is a new camera, and I needed to get used to it and find out what it is capable of. Could've been more careful with my focusing, and reduced the ISO a bit, but otherwise I'm proud of them. 

Let me know what you think! And as always, if you are a UK based musician needing photos, I am just a PM away


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 6, 2010)

agreed on the iso settings, but the "dirtyness" of too-high iso settings kinda works for pics like these. they do get a little bright in places though.

nice pics, man! and i love the clarity i see coming from these cameras!


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 6, 2010)

Those look pretty nice for being shot at ISO 5000. 400 is about the highest I can get away with on my G10.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 7, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> agreed on the iso settings, but the "dirtyness" of too-high iso settings kinda works for pics like these. they do get a little bright in places though.
> 
> nice pics, man! and i love the clarity i see coming from these cameras!



Yeah man, I think this is the limit of tolerable noise for this camera. Its as good as 1600 on my 350D though which is damn impressive.

And thanks 



TomAwesome said:


> Those look pretty nice for being shot at ISO 5000. 400 is about the highest I can get away with on my G10.



Yeah the noise reduction is shocking good on this cam, though I could've reduced it to 4000 or even 3200.


----------



## Espaul (Feb 7, 2010)

You should film some with it  It's awesome for filming!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 7, 2010)

Espaul said:


> You should film some with it  It's awesome for filming!



I plan on doing something cool with it soon  The HD video was a big point in choosing it.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 25, 2010)

Is that the lens it comes with, the 24-105 L f4? If so, you would probably be better off with the 24-70L f2.8. You lose a bit of zoom, but it will be better for low light with the f2.8.

That is pretty good for ISO 5000. That looks the same or even a bit better than my new 7D at ISO 3200. The difference in FF vs. Crop I guess.


----------

